# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  ساعت درسی دوازدهم

## Arshia Afzali

قبلا میگفتن دوازدهم ۳۵ساعت شده ولی هفته پیش یه خبر نوشته بود دوباره ۲۴ساعت در هفته کردن با توجه به کتابهایی که قراره بخونیم عجیبه ۲۴ساعت
کسی خبر نداره بالاخره سال دیگه چندساعت باید بریم مدرسه

----------


## SAINT

حالا چه اهمیتی داره شما کتابو باز کن شب و روز بخون

----------


## Mr_Ghost

> قبلا میگفتن دوازدهم ۳۵ساعت شده ولی هفته پیش یه خبر نوشته بود دوباره ۲۴ساعت در هفته کردن با توجه به کتابهایی که قراره بخونیم عجیبه ۲۴ساعت
> کسی خبر نداره بالاخره سال دیگه چندساعت باید بریم مدرسه


سلام
هنوز معلوم نیست ولی احتمالا درسای دری وری مثل مدیریت خانواده و ... رو میتونی غیرحضوری انتخاب واحد و امتحان بدی

ولی شما فعلا تا شهریور کاری به این حرفا نداشته باش، شما برو سراغ درست و درگیر حاشیه نشو

----------


## mobinology

چه بخوایی چه نخوایی تو و هم سن و سالات شدین موش آزمایشگاهی. سال اول واسه نظام جدید خیلی سخته. اصلا نمی‌دونین قراره چی بشه و چی پیش بیاد

----------


## Arshia Afzali

> حالا چه اهمیتی داره شما کتابو باز کن شب و روز بخون


اهمیتش اینه با مدرسه اشغالی که من میرم فقط از رقیبام عقب میوفتم

----------


## Arshia Afzali

> چه بخوایی چه نخوایی تو و هم سن و سالات شدین موش آزمایشگاهی. سال اول واسه نظام جدید خیلی سخته. اصلا نمی‌دونین قراره چی بشه و چی پیش بیاد


اره واقعا چقدر بدبختی داریم همین سازمان سنجش مرده منابع کنکور مارو بگه از همه جهت گیر کردیم

----------


## unlucky

طبق این ساعات درسی و واحد هایی که توی سایت ها گذاشتن 35 ساعته...

ینی رسما سرویسیم...
ولی من دلم روشنه...
کنکورو وقتی در اون حد خوب کتابو خوب خونده باشیو. تستم کار کرده باشی. ی زمان کوتاهی هم روی درس ها بذار نهایی راه میوفته...

در مورد سبک زندگی و...  فک نمیکنم معلما در اون سخت بگیرن...
به هر حال با دبیراتون حرف بزنین بگین که کنکور دارین تا سخت نگیرن بهتون...

----------


## NESTA

> قبلا میگفتن دوازدهم ۳۵ساعت شده ولی هفته پیش یه خبر نوشته بود دوباره ۲۴ساعت در هفته کردن با توجه به کتابهایی که قراره بخونیم عجیبه ۲۴ساعت
> کسی خبر نداره بالاخره سال دیگه چندساعت باید بریم مدرسه


35 ساعت شده سال دوازدهم

24 ساعت حضوری

11 ساعت غیر حضوری

http://www.akairan.com/hm351xc6.%D8%...A7%D9%81%D8%AA

----------


## saleh120

یعنی چطوری 11 ساعت غیر حضوری میشه؟؟ میشه یکی توضیح بده

----------

